# LetCool N350JP



## gloweyjoey (Dec 19, 2010)

This summer I was looking to purchase a personal media device. The most important requirement for me was it needed to have video out. So, of course, I thought about getting a Dingoo a320. Then the Dingoo a330, with the wireless controller, I found myself with a new quality I wanted in my device. But it didn't support two players. Then, I found this...





LetCool N350JP

Having a 3.5 inch screen, it is larger than the dingoo. It also has the capability of video resolutions up to 720p (1280x720)

Emulates NES, SNES, GB, GBC, GBA, and MD.

Played just about every ROM I threw at it except VS nes title, and of course SNES games using enhancement chips (Star Fox, Mega Man X, Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars).

The only problem with the system at first were mostly firmware based. Shoulder buttons worked as volume up and down instead of L and R for SNES games, and the L and R were Y and X for GBA, but L was X and R was Y so the sides where switched)

Biggest problem for me was the inability to change games when the system was in TV out mode. It would freeze on the menu.

After months of no updates, there were two updates real quick from eachother, now v2.1 of the firmware has fixed all the major issues and this handheld is now everything I wanted it to be.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 20, 2010)

well this is kind of interesting, I've never heard of it before


----------



## mikey1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm very interested in the Letcool but the few things that dont do it for me is 1.lack of support from the company and the community. 2.no brightness option. 3. not as many emulators and 4. battery isnt as good as the dingoo. I really want one though


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 8, 2011)

Where did you purchase it from? Also are those controllers as thick as they look?


----------



## betterman (Jan 18, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Where did you purchase it from? Also are those controllers as thick as they look?



You can make a research on Google with this keyword" LetCool N350JP". There will be some sites selling this console. Be careful that the controller is not as the thick as the pictures show. At the same time, the one with white color had been out of stock. Most suppliers will send you the black one. Both have the same function. Just make sure that which color you want.

For the controllers, it is as big as an palm of adult.


----------

